# Not Just a Noisy Furnace!



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello everyone!! action

Well the wife and kids and I had a great time at Hatteras Island this past holiday weekend!! We fished, mini-golfed and just enjoyed each other and the great outdoors!

The furnace on the 28RSS sure did blow some warm air, the problem was that it did not seem to work consistently with the temperature I had set it on. I had it set at 70 degrees. I had two thermometers in the camper both that would read well below 70 and the heater would not come on. The other issue was that on the way home, with the remote control for the furnace off (which I assumed means the unit is off) it continued to run.

Any reasons are welcomed!!

All in all though, the Outback is great!! The kids had a blast and so did the wife and I! It was also Belle's first trip and she seemed to really love all the attention from being with us all day!

Jason


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

The remote control operation is misleading. If you are not in a direct line of sight with the receiving unit (read - under the sensor) you can set the remote to anything but the unit won't receive it, so th3e remote might read your temperature setting at 70 but the unit will only know about the last good setting. his includes on and off as well.

Kind of defeats the purpose of a remote, but I've found the only way to insure the remote signal is gettin gto the receiver is to be almost under it. You should hear a faint beep from the receiving unit when it picks up the remote signal.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I agree with Glenn,
I always check the unit in the ceiling to make sure of the opperation. It would have been nice if they had a repeater panel on the unit to confirm your changes or to have the unit based on radio waves as opposed to IR so that position and angle would not have played with it so much.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Same deal here. The remote works just fine and we use it while in bed without any trouble. Just gotta point it directly at the head unit and hear a confirming beep.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I have found that there is a significant "dead band" in the thermostat for the furnace. Just like you said, the furnace kicks on well below 70 when set at 70. Then it goes pretty high above 70 before it kicks off. If this is abnormal, someone please tell me how to fix it. I just assumed it was normal.







I'm sure that I was using the remote properly, I always get the confirmatory beep from the ceiling unit when using the remote.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Be sure the yellow-tipped thermistor is poking through the hole in the ceiling unit. That is the unit that measures the temperature. Even so, our does the same thing...kicks on when it is getting a little chilly (just in time!) and turns off when it is plenty toasty.

If you have electric hookups, and are not camping in 30 degree or lower temps, I suggest you purchase a little "safe-heat" space heater with a built-in thermostat. We use ours when dry camping. It is much quieter, it oscillates to spread the warm air around, and does a better job at managing cabin temperature.

Randy


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I just made that mod this weekend. I bought a real huose type thermostat. I pulled the furnace signal wires off the A/C unit and hooked them to the new thermostat. The new thermostat can be adjusted to hold the temp within +/-1 degree. (within 3 degrees in my actual observations.) It runs on 2 AA batteries therefore you don't need 24VAC to make it work.

Hunter digital thermostat #43995 $19.95 at wal-mart.

An advantage of separating the A/C and Heat thermostats is now I can dry the interior air by running the A/C and heat at the same time. 
Great during high humidity days and nights.
I also can run the A/C fan while when it's cold to distribute the heat from the ceiling to the floor.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea for a mod. Where did you mount the thermostat?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I made it easy. I have a 26RS the furnace is located under the couch.
Next to the couch is a wall to the pantry.

I mounted the thermostat on this wall because it was an easy interior wallfish and it is not in the path of air coming from the registers.

The thermostat is self powered by 2 AA batteries thus it just "shorts" the furnace control wire just as the A/C unit did. It dosen't use any power from the furnace.
The only disadvantage is the Thermostat batteries need to be replaced at sometime and if you get caught without spares... no heat. The LCD display lets you know when the batts. are weak.

Kevin


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

My son's gameboy runs on 2 AA batteries and he has an adapter to run it off of 12V. Wouldn't be too much to utilize that kind of a setup to eliminate the 2 AA's, I would think...

Just my $0.02

Paul


----------

